# Sick As A Dog - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video breaks down the way i play the great Aerosmith tune Sick As A Dog (the 2nd guitar part for the intro section is covered at the end of the video (11:00)....thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;xMG4yP2zisU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMG4yP2zisU[/video]


----------

